# Suche Spicy 316/516 Raum Aschaffenburg/Miltenberg zum Probefahren



## iCoke (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich kurz davor bin mir ein Spicy von 2011 zu bestellen. Würde ich mich gerne vor der endgültigen Entscheidung auf eins draufsetzen.
Ich hab schon im Spicy Thread geschrieben und hoffe mit einem extra Thema mehr Glück zu haben. (Sorry für's crossposting...)
Ich bin aus Obernburg a. Main und suche ein Spicy 316 bzw. 516 (welches mir noch lieber wäre). Von der größe wäre ein 46 vermutlich richtig. (180 cm 84cm Schritthöhe)
Falls jemand ein solches Rad in der Umgebung hat und mir den RIESEN Gefallen tun möchte, wäre ich total froh.

Viele Grüße

iCoke


----------



## rider1970 (21. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
ich würde ja sagen komm`vorbei,da ich in der Nähe wohne(ca 1/2 std. von A´burg),fahre aber ein 316er in S-das ist def. zu klein für dich.
Gruss,Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zesty_214 (10. Februar 2012)

==> Versuche es mal direkt beim Händler...

Er hat auf jedenfall fast alle Lapierr`s auf Lager und im Verkaufsraum

_HIBIKE_ 
Westerbachstraße 9. 
D-61476 _Kronberg_

_ist von Frankfurt / Main knapp 15min mit m Auto..._
Mal ein Ausflug wert...

Ihn gibt es auch im Internet http://www.hibike.de/


----------



## iCoke (10. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Danke für die Tipp  Inzwischen steht aber schon ein 516 hier bei mir im Zimmer


----------



## Zesty_214 (10. Februar 2012)

*GLÜCKWUNSCH* Guuuute Wahl


----------

